# Black racer not eating



## CaptainDribsong (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had this baby black racer for about a week now, and she refuses to eat anything I give her. I'm hoping she just isn't hungry yet, and she'll eat normally soon. How often should I attempt to feed her again?

EDIT: Just for the heck of it, here are some pics.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 12, 2009)

Since it's a recent WC she's probably "shutting down" for the winter and preparing to brumate.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 12, 2009)

For juvenile racers try scenting pinkies w/ frogs or toads.  If it is kept warm no reason it should refuse food.  The main thing here is the fact that it's a racer.  Racers are very active and nervous snakes that often do not adjust well to captivity.


----------



## CaptainDribsong (Oct 12, 2009)

She does spend a lot of time on or near her heat rock, and is very active. Not nearly as nervous as she was the day I caught her. Before she would bolt away or bite and tear back, now she's very calm when I handle her.

I will try scenting pinkies with toads. Aside from not eating she seems perfectly healthy, and hopefully she'll stay that way. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 12, 2009)

The vast majority of Southern Black Racer juveniles I've caught, or hatched, have been lizard eaters, mainly feeding on Six-Lined Race Runners or Anoles.  Even adults can be iffy feeders in captivity, and it's a rare gem that will readily take frozen-thawed rodents that aren't scented with lizards or another snake.  These are high-strung snakes, and like Coachwhips, they really need a hide and warm temperatures.  They are diurnal, unlike most snakes, and often refuse to feed at night, period.  You can try scenting a live pinkie with a lizard, or if that doesn't work, try a tree frog, as these snakes are also very movement-oriented.  If you can get her to eat a live pinkie, try a scented f/t pinkie and wriggle it with forceps.

pitbulllady


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 12, 2009)

Just like the previous poster says, this species benefits from high basking temperatures with the caveat that they can retreat to relatively cooler areas.  For this reason, and because they are a bit nervous you should house it in the largest cage you possibly can.  They are very sight-oriented predators and scuttling lizards are hardly refused when they are up to a certain temperature.


----------



## CaptainDribsong (Oct 12, 2009)

She's currently in a 25-gallon terrarium with aspen bedding to burrow in, and a heat rock she can bask on or hide under. She's made a bunch of tunnels in the bedding. If she won't take scented pinkies or toads, I'll put in a few anoles. They're a bit trickier to catch, but if I could catch the black racer, certainly a few anoles won't be too tough.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 12, 2009)

CaptainDribsong said:


> She's currently in a 25-gallon terrarium with aspen bedding to burrow in, and a heat rock she can bask on or hide under. She's made a bunch of tunnels in the bedding. If she won't take scented pinkies or toads, I'll put in a few anoles. They're a bit trickier to catch, but if I could catch the black racer, certainly a few anoles won't be too tough.


Throw the heat rock in the garbage. You would best heat him with an overhead light shining on a basking site made up of stones or a branch under the light.  The light can be shut off at night allowing it to cool in the evenings which this species appreciates.


----------



## burmish101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Heatrocks can overheat in certain areas and can severly burn and injure your snake. I use heatpads for all my terrestrial snakes.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 13, 2009)

You shouldnt be handling her at all until she starts eating regularly.  Since these guys are pretty high strung, I'd recommend waiting about a month or so before handling, possibly even longer.


----------



## Bigboy (Oct 15, 2009)

lizards lizards lizards, that is what she wants.


----------



## CaptainDribsong (Oct 15, 2009)

OK, good news, everyone! She is eating now. Fed her yesterday and she went after the anole before I could even get the lid back on. XD Hopefully I can get her on a normal feeding schedule now. I'lll be experimenting with anole-scented pinkies next.

Thanks for the help, everyone!


----------

